

Creator of first digital image aims to smooth the pixel - dhimes
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/60576/title/Circling_the_square

======
LeBlanc
Isn't this largely a hardware problem, not a software problem? No matter what
you do on the software end, your screen is still going to be made up of
millions of tiny dots.

~~~
dhimes
There seems to be a big step left out of the write-up. If the images are
showing up better on the same hardware, just more recognizable, then it sounds
like he's addressing a data-compression/interpolation problem. And if not,
what the heck is he talking about? Hopefully someone here will find it
interesting and provide some insight.

